# EST vs non-EST



## riderjot

New to snowboarding.. looking for some input on EST vs non-EST bindings.

I've been searching around and can't seem to understand what the difference is between an EST and non-EST binding. Is there a really big difference?

Basically if I were to buy a board, how would I know if it supports EST or not... 

Newb question, I know :dunno:


----------



## PATKOUG

riderjot said:


> New to snowboarding.. looking for some input on EST vs non-EST bindings.
> 
> I've been searching around and can't seem to understand what the difference is between an EST and non-EST binding. Is there a really big difference?
> 
> Basically if I were to buy a board, how would I know if it supports EST or not...
> 
> Newb question, I know :dunno:


If you just visited a snowboard shop in-person and talked to the employees--they could/should/would SHOW you the difference between:

regular 4- (and 3-) hole boards,
regular/traditional/disc-type bindings,
Burton ICS/Channel/2-hole Boards,
and Burton EST (2-hole) Bindings.

But basically:

Burton EST (2/hole) Bindings ONLY work on/with Burton ICS/Channel/2-hole Boards.

Therefore Burton EST (2-hole) Bindings are completely USELESS if you don't have a Burton ICS/Channel/2-hole Board to use them on/with.

Burton EST (2-hole) Bindings are designed/constructed specifically/exclusively for use on/with Burton ICS/Channel/2-hole Boards and are therefore unique in that respect.

Most snowboards use the industry standard 4-hole binding mounting insert pattern. 

Most bindings utilize a (relatively solid) baseplate design with a mounting disc that is 4-hole compatible. Sometimes 4-hole discs are also 3-hole compatible or, if available, the 4-hole discs can be substituted for 3-hole compatible discs.

Burton has plenty of traditional/disc-type bindings that can be used on both 4-hole and 3-hole (and ICS/Channel/2-hole) boards. Burton traditional/disc-type bindings can also be used on Burton ICS/Channel/2-hole Boards with special ICS/Channel/2-hole discs. I think that a few other binding companies just started producing their own special ICS/Channel/2-hole discs this season so that their bindings can be used on/with Burton ICS/Channel Boards.


----------



## SummitAtSnoq

Im throwing this out there RIGHT NOW. I picked up a Jeremy Jones 156 at the beginning of last season, with EST un inc's to go right along smoothly with the board. There has never been a binding system that gave me more hell. After about 3 weeks of solid riding, the screws began to strip somewhat, i had to tighten em down everytime i stomped a shooter over 20 otherwise my foot would twist and feel like it was dislocated.


It scared the living shit out of me feeling that happen. Ultimately, i went through three sets of EST screws throughout the season. I will never buy a channeled board again. 

That's my two cents though.


----------



## SummitAtSnoq

riderjot said:


> Basically if I were to buy a board, how would I know if it supports EST or not...


As opposed to there being a bunch of dots where the screws would go on a normal board, you'll see a long thin line recessed into the board itself. this is the ICS channel that is only available on burton boards.


----------



## Deviant

That is an EST setup, if you don't see that channel, the board isn't compatible with EST bindings. That's about the easiest answer I can give you.

Contrary to the post above, my ESTs (Triads on an X8, not the one in the pic) have stayed super tight and never moved on me, I only tighten them a couple times a season and have way better things to say about them than any 4x4 type pattern out there.


----------



## riderjot

Alright. That clears things up.

I don't have a channel system. Looks like it's non-EST.
Any recommendations for bindings?

I've been looking out there, burton cartels is what I was looking for..

But what do you guys think of Unions? Forum republic? They are cheaper from what I can tell..


----------



## JoeR

SummitAtSnoq said:


> Im throwing this out there RIGHT NOW. I picked up a Jeremy Jones 156 at the beginning of last season, with EST un inc's to go right along smoothly with the board. There has never been a binding system that gave me more hell. After about 3 weeks of solid riding, the screws began to strip somewhat, i had to tighten em down everytime i stomped a shooter over 20 otherwise my foot would twist and feel like it was dislocated.
> 
> It scared the living shit out of me feeling that happen. Ultimately, i went through three sets of EST screws throughout the season. I will never buy a channeled board again.


Personally, I always avoided Burton boards and bindings when their norm was three screws per binding. Why rely on only three screws, I figured, if I could rely on four? (That, and I preferred an industry-standard rather than a proprietary system.) Now that they're down to _two_ screws per binding, I'm not about to rethink anything.


----------



## SummitAtSnoq

riderjot said:


> Alright. That clears things up.
> 
> I don't have a channel system. Looks like it's non-EST.
> Any recommendations for bindings?
> 
> I've been looking out there, burton cartels is what I was looking for..
> 
> But what do you guys think of Unions? Forum republic? They are cheaper from what I can tell..


Burton have their own binding system separate from the rest of the industry. They have for as long as i can remember. When you buy a pair of Burton's, you're somewhat locking yourself into their system. I have no problem with Burton gear, it's just usually priced rather high. The cartel's are a great binding overall, but i'd shoot for something less expensive. I am a huge fan of Rome bindings, particularly the 390's.


----------



## riderjot

I'm rethinking the Burtons cause they're fairly expensive.

Just want something durable... Both the union force and forum republic bindings have good reviews..


----------

